# My New Cigars!!



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

My new friends are here to stay. Box #2171 to also go along with Box #702


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Por *****n****

smoke them with a HAMBURGer :r :r i have the same smokes, there stillresting up but i cant wait either

NICE GET BROTHER!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Por *****n****

Wow... that's all I can describe it with. I have yet to have the pleasure, but I've heard great things!!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice purchase, if they are anything close to their past ones, these are going to be great cigars.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

pardon my ignorance but, what are they?


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

What, they don't have those in Kazakhstan? ;-) Haha. You'll enjoy those, I've heard very good things.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

daviddunn said:


> What, they don't have those in Kazakhstan? ;-) Haha. You'll enjoy those, I've heard very good things.


nah just interested in what vitola that is. don't think I've ever heard of it


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Is that an OCT 06 box code? Did they start making these again?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Is that an OCT 06 box code? Did they start making these again?


Yeah, these are the new releases. Haven't smoked one yet, but the one I've got looks amazing. :dr


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I was referring to the new releases in that I thought the ones that I has seen had an earlier 06 code. Now that I'm digging around some more I think I was wrong so to those who wouldn't normally... disregard what I said :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

What region is this release from?


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

so all you guys know what these PLs are but no one will tell me?!?!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> pardon my ignorance but, what are they?


Por Larranaga Lonsdales Regional Release for Germany.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> so all you guys know what these PLs are but no one will tell me?!?!


Nope 

Blueface, these are _Exclusivo Allemania._


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

LiteHedded said:


> so all you guys know what these PLs are but no one will tell me?!?!


They are known for their petit coronas, all their vitolas are produced in small numbers and are supposed to have unique characteristics. Heard they are incrediable when aged, but I do not know from experience.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh, by the way, sweet score. The wax seal is awesome.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

are those machine made or handmade?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

hyper_dermic said:


> are those machine made or handmade?


They are handmade.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Por *****n****



TMoneYNYY said:


> Wow... that's all I can describe it with. I have yet to have the pleasure, but I've heard great things!!!!!


Come to the Long Island Herf. One has your name on it.

Alarmguy1


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Por *****n****

nice! mine should be here any day now - can't wait!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Are those the Regional release? Thats what the second band is?


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Are those the Regional release? Thats what the second band is?


They are a regional release in Germany. When I get to Heinrichs' in June, I hope they have some left!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Gordie said:


> They are a regional release in Germany. When I get to Heinrichs' in June, I hope they have some left!


I think they are going fast. The first box which was 3 weeks ago was box number 702 and the next one was number 2171. Only making 2400 boxes.

Alarmguy1


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

alarmguy1 said:


> I think they are going fast. The first box which was 3 weeks ago was box number 702 and the next one was number 2171. Only making 2400 boxes.
> 
> Alarmguy1


and guess what showed up today! oh, baby... :ss


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> and guess what showed up today! oh, baby... :ss


You are gonna love them. I couldn't wait to try one. BTW what is the box number?

Alarmguy1


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

alarmguy1 said:


> I think they are going fast. The first box which was 3 weeks ago was box number 702 and the next one was number 2171. Only making 2400 boxes.
> 
> Alarmguy1


They aren't being sold sequentially. The last two I received were over 600 apart, and one was 2340, and that was several weeks ago.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

alarmguy1 said:


> I think they are going fast. The first box which was 3 weeks ago was box number 702 and the next one was number 2171. Only making 2400 boxes.
> 
> Alarmguy1


If I can't find them at Heinrich's, I'll try other stores. Last year I found some Jubilaums in a small store in another city when there were none to be had in Koln. I'm hopeful that there will still be some of those left too. I've only got one left! This store had a lot of interesting cigars, like Cohiba Millenium Pyramids (which, at EUR47.50, I didn't feel were worth the price) and every other EL since 2003. Mid-sized cities can have little hidden B&M's that are worth visiting.


----------

